# Efest again



## Andre (9/12/16)

Bought 4 18500 Efest 1000 mAh 3.7V LI-MN 15 A batteries for my Reo Mini.

One of those my charger picks up as Ni-MH? At 1.55V.

Wonder what would have happened had I put that into my Reo Mini?


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/12/16)

It would have just died. NiMH is pretty stable they don't go postal when abused, it would have been a k@k vape though.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/12/16)

@Andre

This is very interesting.

I am scheduled to upgrade my fleet of old red Efest "1100 mah" 18490 nipple top batteries for my Reo Mini.

They lasted so well and did such a great job. I also liked the feel of the nipple on the firing of the Reo Mini. Well that was the theory in those days.

Am thinking what are the options for 18500 batts these days. 

In light of your recent experience, what would you suggest?

PS - I love the charger - now i have charger upgrade feelings too !!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/16)

AW's Hi Ho @Silver... unfortunately you will have to import them from the USA... I still rock my AW 18650 Nipples in my REO's.

http://www.rtdvapor.com/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/12/16)

Silver said:


> @Andre
> 
> This is very interesting.
> 
> ...


The ones I just got are the 18500 Efest 1000 mAh nipple tops. I have quite a few of them, which I bought from Vapeking at a special some time ago. They work perfectly well and surprisingly good battery life. This batch I got from Vapour Mountain (@Oupa). Of course they immediately (like in 1 minute after receiving my email) offered to replace the defective one - no questions asked. Great service.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (9/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> AW's Hi Ho @Silver... unfortunately you will have to import them from the USA... I still rock my AW 18650 Nipples in my REO's.
> 
> http://www.rtdvapor.com/



Thanks @Rob Fisher
Was quite surprised to see they only have stock of *1 *18490 nipple AW battery.
http://www.rtdvapor.com/aw-imr-18490-3-7v-1200mah/

I thought they were like the kings of batteries...

Don't you know the guys and can't you use your powers of persuasion and tell them to get more for us Reo Mini users in SA!!!!!

Edit - Only kidding Rob - its not serious

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/16)

It's quite possible that they're just old stock @Andre, they've probably been sitting around doing nothing since they were popular 2 odd years ago, seems like one lost the will to live and it's voltage dropped beyond the point of no return. The charger just recognized it as something it wasn't by scanning the voltage it was at and how quickly it took a charge. I don't think that in this case it was a faulty battery, just a really old one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/12/16)

BumbleBee said:


> It's quite possible that they're just old stock @Andre, they've probably been sitting around doing nothing since they were popular 2 odd years ago, seems like one lost the will to live and it's voltage dropped beyond the point of no return. The charger just recognized it as something it wasn't by scanning the voltage it was at and how quickly it took a charge. I don't think that in this case it was a faulty battery, just a really old one.


Yeah, that makes a lot of sense. Although its mate in the same little outer carton was fine.

EDIT: Based on your comment @BumbleBee I put it back into the XTAR VC4. Started off reading it as Ni-MH again and then, a short time later, it switched to Li-Ion. Now it is charging, showing 0 volt. Shall update later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/12/16)

Now at 3.7V and 429 mAh. I am optimistic we are going to resurrect that battery!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/16)

Andre said:


> Now at 3.7V and 429 mAh. I am optimistic we are going to resurrect that battery!


Great news, lets hope it holds it charge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/12/16)

Awesome. Impressed that the Xstar managed to recover it. Nitecores just say no and I have to use a powersupply to do the initial recovery.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Awesome. Impressed that the Xstar managed to recover it. Nitecores just say no and I have to use a powersupply to do the initial recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


The New Nitecore chargers now have recovery functions too


----------



## Andre (9/12/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Awesome. Impressed that the Xstar managed to recover it. Nitecores just say no and I have to use a powersupply to do the initial recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Yeah, I put it into my old i4 and it just flashed the 3 lights error at me. 

At the moment the Xtar show 1415 mAh (for a 1000 mAh battery?) and almost 4.2 V.


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/16)

Andre said:


> Yeah, I put it into my old i4 and it just flashed the 3 lights error at me.
> 
> At the moment the Xtar show 1415 mAh (for a 1000 mAh battery?) and almost 4.2 V.


That's over 1400mAh from a starting point of 1.55v

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/12/16)

Andre said:


> Yeah, I put it into my old i4 and it just flashed the 3 lights error at me.
> 
> At the moment the Xtar show 1415 mAh (for a 1000 mAh battery?) and almost 4.2 V.


The charge rate is in mA and 1.5A (1500mA) should be ok. I'll have to look up the C rating to be sure but I think its fine. It will start dropping off progressively the closer it gets to full voltage and then go to 0mA at 4.2v. mAh is the indication of battery use time. So it should be able to put out 1A for an hr under constant load. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/12/16)

BumbleBee said:


> The New Nitecore chargers now have recovery functions too


Great more stuff I need to want to have.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (9/12/16)

Thanks @Gazzacpt and @BumbleBee. Took it out at 1451 mAh and measured with @johan's doohickey, which show it at 4.18 V. So all seems fine as you indicated above.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/12/16)

Ok so I just looked at the pic of the charger screen after reading the bee's comment and it gives a mAh reading. I guess the bee is correct. The charger is calculating the charge put into the battery you have the charge rate set to 500mA. I need to go read up on these now.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (9/12/16)

Fully charged and reading 4.20V on the doohickey. Shall watch how it holds the charge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (10/12/16)

Andre said:


> Fully charged and reading 4.20V on the doohickey. Shall watch how it holds the charge.



So whats the story do you think with this battery @Andre ?
Was it just shipped with a very low voltage or do you think its really a NiMh battery?


----------

